# Utah vs Vermont vs Quebec



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jjz said:


> I know that utah is obviously better at everything board wise but considering id have to fly to utah($$$$) and it would be overall much more expensive.
> 
> 2700 bucks for the whole family to fly to utah vs 170 bucks to drive 7 hours to jay peak.
> 
> ...


Just my .02$......Alone or with the Mrs's yes.....with the entire famdam.......no.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What's wrong with staying in Canada? We get some pretty good runs here in Alberta/BC eh? lol

I enjoyed boarding all over the east coast, Tremblant, St. Anne, Stoneham, Mt. Sutton, Jay Peak, Loon, Cannon, etc.

I've had great trips to Jay Peak, and with the water park there it'd be a great family trip. Also quite reasonable for ski/stay deals.

If you're into extremes though you just can't beat the rocky mountains and other ranges near them. We have chutes, bowls, cliffs, etc. to hit which are fantastic if the east gets boring.

That said, I don't ever remember being bored at Jay. If the snow is just right their glades are an absolute blast! It's also the first real mountain I went to when I was a wee pup. Got a soft spot in my heart for Jay! :thumbsup:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, Utah, Yes! Better yet hire someone off Craigslist to watch the kids, leave them home and use the balance for a back country excursion (cat, or heli).


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Just my .02$......Alone or with the Mrs's yes.....with the entire famdam.......no.


I get the confusion but im 15 speeking for my dad. My dad used to ski but he broke his arm, leg, pelvis and collarbone in a span of 3 years.

So just me and my brother(14) are skiing. My mom and dad would just be coming along because we cant go alone and my mom just does yoga their. My dad might ski once. 
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jjz said:


> I get the confusion but im 15 speeking for my dad. My dad used to ski but he broke his arm, leg, pelvis and collarbone in a span of 3 years.
> 
> So just me and my brother(14) are skiing. My mom and dad would just be coming along because we cant go alone and my mom just does yoga their. My dad might ski once.
> Sorry for the confusion.


Hard to say do your parents have money to burn? If so then shit head somewhere far away on a plane if not go to Jay or nearby Canada.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> What's wrong with staying in Canada? We get some pretty good runs here in Alberta/BC eh? lol
> 
> I enjoyed boarding all over the east coast, Tremblant, St. Anne, Stoneham, Mt. Sutton, Jay Peak, Loon, Cannon, etc.
> 
> ...


Will jay be satisfying if your not into tight glades.
I know its not good to hold grudges but ive been hesitant and always a little slow in glades after hiting an ice patch followed by a mud patch and being thrown into a tree rib first.

Also, i would stay in canada but i here vermont is better than quebec, i may be wrong. 

Also, flights from toronto are cheaper to SLC than to kelowna or calgary.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Hard to say do your parents have money to burn? If so then shit head somewhere far away on a plane if not go to Jay or nearby Canada.


Have money, yes, Like spending it, not so much.
Having said that i think my dad is right now cool with utah or british columbia, so i will go for that.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Sugarloaf in Maine is worth checking out too, big vert and even above treeline if you catch the Snowfields when they are open.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jjz said:


> Have money, yes, Like spending it, not so much.
> Having said that i think my dad is right now cool with utah or british columbia, so i will go for that.



Go to BC(if you have passports) honestly see who has better snow and fewer crowds and go there, have fun and post pics!


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

aight, do you guys think i should do last minute booking so i can watch the weather and go where the snow is or should i book now for guarantee of a flight. 

Keep in mind, i have to go during march break (March 10 - 20.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

if you want the snow, go with utah. vt is not even an option here.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you need decent snow in March, count out Vermont


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

jjz said:


> aight, do you guys think i should do last minute booking so i can watch the weather and go where the snow is or should i book now for guarantee of a flight.
> 
> Keep in mind, i have to go during march break (March 10 - 20.


If you're parents won't be skiing much consider whistler, they will then have the brenefit of the shops and restaurants in the village.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

flights to utah are booked.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

Make sure you hit the canyons. My absolute favorite resort.


----------

